# The "complete" list of announced 4e 3pp products



## Vayden (Aug 19, 2008)

In the spirit of TerraDave's excellent complete list of WotC announced 4e products, I've put together a list of all of the announced 3pp/GSL products that have been confirmed. I'm sure I don't have them all at this point, but please post with everything I'm missing. Here's the list, grouped by publisher.

Latest Edit: Code Monkey's 4e Blackmoor added - I couldn't find a clear list of products on their site, but they're on the list.

*Adamant Entertainment:
*
Available
_Scourge of the Rat-men (adventure)
Ice River Battle (encounter/pdf battlegrid)
__Against the Air Pirates (adventure)

_*Code Monkey Publishing:*

October_
Dave Arneson's Blackmoor Campain Setting and adventures

_ *Dias Ex Machina Games:*

Amethyst campaign setting/game (fantasy meets modern world) to be updated to 4e - release date will be announced on Oct 19th. More info available here: http://www.diasexmachina.com/index.htm

*Dreamscarred Press:

*"Phrenic Power: Phrenic Shards" available here: Dreamscarred Press - The Definitive Source for d20 Psionics › Dreamscarred Press PDF Store › Phrenic Power: Phrenic Shards

*EN World Publishing:
*
No release date:
War of the Burning Sky Campaign (4e update)

*Expeditious Retreat Press:*

Available:
_The Advanced Player's Guide (player's expansion by Ari Marmell)_ 
_Lands of Darkness #1: The Barrow Grounds (adventure, levels 1-3)_
_Plague (the great mortality in your game)_

November
_Lands of Darkness #2: The Cesspools of Arnac (adventure, levels 3-5)_

December
_Lands of Darkness #3: The Woods of Woe (adventure, levels 6-8)


_*Fiery Dragon Productions:*

October
_Sword & Sorcery: Creature Collection (new monsters)_

January
_Sword & Sorcery: Relics and Rituals (new magic items/rituals)

_ *Final Redoubt Press:*

_ Critical Matters (PDF October 1st, Print later that month, already available in pregrade version)_

*Goodman Games:*

(link to store: http://www.goodman-games.com/store-4E.html )
Available
_Forgotten Heroes: Fang, Fist and Song (new 4e versions of Barbarian, Bard, Druid and Monk)_
_ Character Codex (player aid)
DM Campaign Record (DM aid)
_DCC #53: Sellswords of Punjar
DCC #54: Forges of the Mountain King
DCC #55: Isle of the Sea Drake
M1: Dragora's Dungeon

November:
Hero's Handbook (Dragonborn)

Adventures (not yet released)
A Death Dealer adventure.
http://www.goodman-games.com/5301preview.htmlScions of Punjar
Wyvern Mountain
The Forgotten Portal
Thrones of Punjar
Revenge in Punjar
Mouth of Madness

*Inner Circle:*

Release date = "when they're finished"
_Player's Guide to Velvet Dawn (campaign setting)
Violet Dawn Adventure Path (1-30 episodic adventure_
The Book of Denizens vol. I (monster book)

*Kenzer & Company:*

July
Kingdoms of Kalamar campaign setting updated to 4e (not GSL); pdf available here: http://www.kenzerco.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_26_33&products_id=625

*Mongoose Publishing:* 

Available:
_ Wraith Recon Campaign Setting (4e as fantasy covert ops)_

November
_ Wraith Recon Mission Pack 1: Skies of Fire
Quintessential Wizard (The Quintessential Wizard is packed full of new equipment items, arcane powers, paragon paths and much more, all designed to make your character truly unique)

_*One Bad Egg:*

Races of the Shroud: The Apelord.
 [SIZE=-1]*Shrouded Classes: The Witch Doctor (Heroic Tier Playtest)*[/SIZE] 
*
Open Design:*

October
_Wrath of the River King (adventure)_ - Note - the release of WotRK to non-patrons is apparently up in the air right now - anyone have more details?

*Redbrick Limited:*

Earthdawn Game/Setting to be updated to 4e - no known information on specific products/release date - info here: http://www.ageoflegend4e.com/*Self-Published?

*Sands of Destiny: Prime Codex - campaign setting - due 2009 Q1
http://www.sandsofdestiny.com/


----------



## fba827 (Aug 19, 2008)

I noticed that the ENWiki has a spot for this as well.
http://www.enworld.org/wiki/index.php/4E_3rd_Party_Publishers

Perhaps someone with wiki skills can update that as needed with the info here?


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 19, 2008)

*Goodman Games Goodness...*

Upcoming 4e adventures from Goodman Games:
Sellswords of Punjar
Forges of the Mountain King
Isle of the Sea Drake
Dragora's Dungeon
Scions of Punjar
Wyvern Mountain
The Forgotten Portal


----------



## thundershot (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't forget the new Quintessential Wizard from Mongoose as well. I think it's currently listed as November.

Also Adamant's adventures Scourge of the Rat Man and in Sept Against the Air Pirates.

EDIT:

Also, from Goodman Games

Thrones of Punjar http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance
Revenge in Punjar http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance
Mouth of Madness http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Aug 19, 2008)

Forgotten Heroes: Fang, Fist and Song will be available October 1st.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 19, 2008)

Inner Circle Games - http://www.innercircle.us.com

The Forgotten City - Violet Dawn Adventure Path - http://www.innercircle.us.com/news/4thedition.html (due 1Q 2009)
Player's Guide to Violet Dawn (due prior to Part 1 of Adventure Path)


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd like to add this:

*Zodiac Gods Publishing:

The Realms of Chirak campaign setting*

It's a 240+ page campaign and resource fully 4E compatible, scheduled for October 1st to be available at lulu.com and e23 (and possibly other pdf vendors if I can arrange it soon enough).


----------



## Grimstaff (Aug 19, 2008)

Fiery Dragon has Creature Collection and Relics & Rituals coming out for 4E.

Also, Wofgang Bauer was demoing his forthcoming 4E adventure at GenCon apparently (Wrath of the River King or something like that, iirc).


----------



## Rechan (Aug 19, 2008)

Grimstaff said:


> Fiery Dragon has Creature Collection and Relics & Rituals coming out for 4E.



Scarred Lands 4e?

Hmm. I sure hope the guys writing them _read the dang rules_ first; CC was really, uh, buggy.

Man, come october, we're going to be up to our eyes in variant Barb/Monk/Bards.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 20, 2008)

Grimstaff said:


> Also, Wofgang Bauer was demoing his forthcoming 4E adventure at GenCon apparently (Wrath of the River King or something like that, iirc).




Can't believe I forgot that one.  http://wolfgangbaur.com/opendesign/river_king.aspx

Due Oct. 1.  I'm a patron for this project and we've already seen several encounters. While I was not able to attend Gen Con for the playtest, I've already heard that it was an awesome intro to a great adventure.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Aug 20, 2008)

Erekose13 said:


> Inner Circle Games - http://www.innercircle.us.com




Gah! It's "Inner Circle". I'm sorry, that's just a peeve of mine.  We do have some changes coming to the line too. More info later this week.


----------



## AceWasabi (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi guys not sure if this is the right place to ask this but  here goes. I'm back to DnD (4e) after about a 20 year hiatus and am having a lot of fun. I like the looks of the Goodman Games stuff but have no personal experience with them so I'd like to see some of your opinions on these products. I realize this is all stuff to be released in the future, but in general what kind of track record does GG have?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vayden (Aug 20, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Man, come october, we're going to be up to our eyes in variant Barb/Monk/Bards.




I'm not sure I'd count two versions as "up to our eyes in them".  Still, should be interesting to see the different approaches that Ari and Eytan & Co take. October looks to be an interesting month. 



AceWasabi said:


> Hi guys not sure if this is the right place to ask this but  here goes. I'm back to DnD (4e) after about a 20 year hiatus and am having a lot of fun. I like the looks of the Goodman Games stuff but have no personal experience with them so I'd like to see some of your opinions on these products. I realize this is all stuff to be released in the future, but in general what kind of track record does GG have?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I'm afraid I can't help you that much, as I've never purchased any of their products before. From what I hear on the boards, they have a pretty solid rep - not the golden chorus of fans that Paizo has, but people say nice things about them. Yeah, not that much help, I know.


----------



## Vayden (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, this has been a lot of fun so far, and has definitely achieved my personal goal of broadening my awareness of what's out there. Hopefully people keep submitting stuff and it turns into a decent resource. Here's another way of sorting what we have so far:

New versions of Bard/Barbarian/Druid/Monk/Sorceror:
2.5 (Goodman, Expeditious Retreat (.5 is Mongoose's Quintessential Wizard)

New games/campaign settings - ranging in scope from Kingdoms of Kalamar (3.5 setting reprinted w/ 15 pages of updates added) to Amethyst (new races, new classes, new paragon paths, new equipment, completely different setting, etc):
6 (Dias Ex Machina, Inner Circle, Kenzer & Co, Mongoose, Redbrick Limited, Zodiac Gods)

Adventures:
Everyone and their mother - if WotC was hoping for 3pp's to put out a bunch of adventures to support the game, they got their wish.  

New Monster Manuals:
1? (Fiery Dragon the only ones putting out a straight-up monster manual? I suppose Necro is planning to push out one of these if the GSL changes are to their liking)


----------



## Jack99 (Aug 20, 2008)

AceWasabi said:


> Hi guys not sure if this is the right place to ask this but  here goes. I'm back to DnD (4e) after about a 20 year hiatus and am having a lot of fun. I like the looks of the Goodman Games stuff but have no personal experience with them so I'd like to see some of your opinions on these products. I realize this is all stuff to be released in the future, but in general what kind of track record does GG have?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




They make some of the best adventures in the business. Certainly better than WotC.


----------



## DiasExMachina (Aug 20, 2008)

fba827 said:


> I noticed that the ENWiki has a spot for this as well.
> http://www.enworld.org/wiki/index.php/4E_3rd_Party_Publishers
> 
> Perhaps someone with wiki skills can update that as needed with the info here?




Doh, I wish I had the talent for Wiki.  I can't even make a good web page.  Someone tried to make wikipedia entry for Amethyst and it got deleted.  That blows.


----------



## defendi (Aug 20, 2008)

Final Redoubt Press:

Critical Matters (PDF October 1st, Print later that month, already available in pregrade version).


----------



## Maggan (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow. With all this talk about "no 3pp" are supporting 4e, there sure are a lot of things going on.

Of course, not all of these are GSL, but still ... 3pp support for 4e seems to be gathering speed!

/M


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 21, 2008)

Vayden, this thread is excellent, and exciting. 

Though I do wonder if the world is really ready for another wave of Quintessentials.


----------



## thundershot (Aug 21, 2008)

TerraDave said:


> Vayden, this thread is excellent, and exciting.
> 
> Though I do wonder if the world is really ready for another wave of Quintessentials.




We'll see. I'm worried about the power creep, if nothing else. Mongoose had a habit of making "must have" feats and weapons and such before because they were so freaking unbalanced. Bastion Press had something similar with some of their books. The first book had better be good, or the whole thing will blow up in their faces.

The only other thing that kept me from being completest on the old Quint books (other than the "hit or miss" quality) is that after a point, they became MONTHLY. My wallet couldn't keep up with 'em.




Chris


----------



## catsclaw227 (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, according the the EN Marketplace, it looks like EN Publishing is going to convert _War of the Burning Sky_ to 4e as well.  

That is great and I would likely jump on this as it happens.


----------



## Jack99 (Aug 21, 2008)

catsclaw227 said:


> Also, according the the EN Marketplace, it looks like EN Publishing is going to convert _War of the Burning Sky_ to 4e as well.
> 
> That is great and I would likely jump on this as it happens.




Yeah, it is a decent adventure.. I just wish it was possible to get in dead wood format.


----------



## thundershot (Aug 21, 2008)

ENP needs to get in league with that pdf print publisher and get some HC collections out.. or even SC... 



Chris


----------



## Vayden (Aug 21, 2008)

TerraDave said:


> Vayden, this thread is excellent, and exciting.
> 
> Though I do wonder if the world is really ready for another wave of Quintessentials.




Thanks TerraDave, I appreciate the blessing. You were obviously the inspiration.  



catsclaw227 said:


> Also, according the the EN Marketplace, it looks like EN Publishing is going to convert _War of the Burning Sky_ to 4e as well.
> 
> That is great and I would likely jump on this as it happens.




Morrus said in the post that it was pending expected changes to the GSL - Necro's stuff (Tome of Horrors?) is also pending expected changes to the GSL, obviously. I'll wait until those changes happen and the products/conversions are confirmed before I add them to the list.


----------



## Polyhedral_Columbia (Aug 21, 2008)

*Blackmoor 4e*

Zeitgeist Games and Code Monkey Publishing have announced plans for 4E Blackmoor -- a continuation of their WotC license.

http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com...85&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Travis


----------



## JVisgaitis (Aug 21, 2008)

TraverseTravis said:


> Zeitgeist Games and Code Monkey Publishing have announced plans for 4E Blackmoor -- a continuation of their WotC license.
> 
> http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com...85&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
> 
> Travis




There holding a design contest for the 4 missing classes? That's rich. We should do that so we don't have to do any classes too. That's a TON of work for nothing. Crazy.


----------



## defendi (Aug 21, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> Yeah, it is a decent adventure.. I just wish it was possible to get in dead wood format.




Hey!  I get a chance to plug for another publisher for once.  EN Publishing has books available on lulu.  I actually got War of the Burning Sky #1 when I originally wanted to see Lulu's quality.

http://stores.lulu.com/enpublishing


----------



## Hollow (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been working on new planescape stuff and incorportating the storylines into my games for years but my work has usually been contradicted by the officials (wotc)...... Howa 'bout a new "What If" series? Would that even count as 3rd party?  Am I just accidently crossing threads? All I know is that this is my first post so.....
:at myself on the back
"Good for me."

     Anyhow, I am working on a new system for the planes but I am in fear of doing to much cause I hear rumors that the new official planes guide will be released maybe even as soon as the end of this year and I'd hate to contradict it when I am trying to make my new story lines compatible with the new system. Indie, unofficial third party material still counts right? This must be the best time for it with the new edition and all, right?


----------



## Jack99 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hollow said:


> I've been working on new planescape stuff and incorportating the storylines into my games for years but my work has usually been contradicted by the officials (wotc)...... Howa 'bout a new "What If" series? Would that even count as 3rd party?  Am I just accidently crossing threads? All I know is that this is my first post so.....
> :at myself on the back
> "Good for me."
> 
> Anyhow, I am working on a new system for the planes but I am in fear of doing to much cause I hear rumors that the new official planes guide will be released maybe even as soon as the end of this year and I'd hate to contradict it when I am trying to make my new story lines compatible with the new system. Indie, unofficial third party material still counts right? This must be the best time for it with the new edition and all, right?




IANAL or anything like that, but I am pretty confident that you can not release any Planescape stuff, unless you happen to be WotC.

Aside from that, Manual of the Planes is indeed coming out this year. That is not a rumor. 

If you want to release 3rd party stuff, you might want to check out the GSL before doing so. Note that it is allegedly in the process of being changed for the better atm.

Cheers


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 25, 2008)

From the ENWorld homepage: 
Sands of Destiny: Prime Codex - campaign setting - due 2009 Q1
http://www.sandsofdestiny.com/


----------



## avin (Oct 1, 2008)

Grimstaff said:


> Fiery Dragon has Creature Collection and Relics & Rituals coming out for 4E.




Is there any preview around? It's gonna have all that wonderful Scarred Lands fluff inside or be more like MM4E?


----------



## timbannock (Oct 1, 2008)

Vayden said:


> I'm afraid I can't help you that much, as I've never purchased any of their products before. From what I hear on the boards, they have a pretty solid rep - not the golden chorus of fans that Paizo has, but people say nice things about them. Yeah, not that much help, I know.




I had 4 of the DCCs, two of them are great, two of them were well-built by the storyline sucked.

I've got a sourcebook, too, and it's very good (balance, rules, fluff) but doesn't feel "complete" somehow.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Oct 1, 2008)

For us you can add:

The Book of Denizens vol. I

It will focus on Heroic Tier Monsters. For those of you that wanted us to do this book, thank JoeGKushner. Through a series of back and forth postings he convinced me that it was worth doing.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 1, 2008)

JVisgaitis said:


> For us you can add:
> 
> The Book of Denizens vol. I
> 
> It will focus on Heroic Tier Monsters. For those of you that wanted us to do this book, thank JoeGKushner. Through a series of back and forth postings he convinced me that it was worth doing.




Will these monsters be for general 4e, or linked to your campaign world?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2008)

Don't forget:


----------



## JVisgaitis (Oct 1, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> Will these monsters be for general 4e, or linked to your campaign world?




I wasn't aware that there was a difference. A monster is a monster. You can take something form the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting and use it in vanilla D&D for instance.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 1, 2008)

JVisgaitis said:


> I wasn't aware that there was a difference. A monster is a monster. You can take something form the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting and use it in vanilla D&D for instance.




Correct. But to use your example, FR is fairly vanilla DND. A psionic based alien-inspired world would probably generate monsters that would not fit in a "normal" campaign. Ofc, YMMV, but that would be my guess, hence my question.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Don't forget:




You keep mentioning that Morrus, but at the same day, you swear that it won't be with the GSL as it is (at least, that's how I have understood your posts). So which is it? Or are you so sure that the new and improved GSL(tm) will be here soon, *and* acceptable to you?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> You keep mentioning that Morrus, but at the same day, you swear that it won't be with the GSL as it is (at least, that's how I have understood your posts). So which is it? Or are you so sure that the new and improved GSL(tm) will be here soon, *and* acceptable to you?




All I can say is that it will be released, and it will not be under the current GSL.  I've actually hired someone to rewrite (who has already finshed the first adventure and the two guides), so it's not speculative: it's underway.


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Don't forget:




Oooooohh!  She's intimidating, yet somehow very alluring!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2008)

El Mahdi said:


> Oooooohh!  She's intimidating, yet somehow very alluring!




She's not a very nice person.  She has a big icy prison where she tortures magic users, using their agony as a power source for her doomsday weapon!


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morrus said:


> All I can say is that it will be released, and it will not be under the current GSL.  I've actually hired someone to rewrite (who has already finshed the first adventure and the two guides), so it's not speculative: it's underway.




Okay. This time it was crystal clear. Thanks. I have the original serie, and I think the 4e ruleset will be a much better fit. I will definitely buy at least a couple and see how it has turned out.

Cheers


----------



## JVisgaitis (Oct 1, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> Correct. But to use your example, FR is fairly vanilla DND. A psionic based alien-inspired world would probably generate monsters that would not fit in a "normal" campaign. Ofc, YMMV, but that would be my guess, hence my question.




I see what you are saying, though I don't really agree. Monsters are one of the easiest thing to get into a game regardless of setting. If you are trying to put something from steampunk or scifi into fantasy, that can present a tougher challenge, but if you are just a bit creative it shouldn't present much of an issue.

I'm not trying to berate you or go off on a tirade or anything, it just always bothered me when people say that a certain set of monsters just can't fit. To answer your question though, the monsters are from our own world. They may be a bit more out of the ordinary than other creatures, but aren't monsters supposed to be unique and exciting?


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 1, 2008)

JVisgaitis said:


> I see what you are saying, though I don't really agree. Monsters are one of the easiest thing to get into a game regardless of setting. If you are trying to put something from steampunk or scifi into fantasy, that can present a tougher challenge, but if you are just a bit creative it shouldn't present much of an issue.
> 
> I'm not trying to berate you or go off on a tirade or anything, it just always bothered me when people say that a certain set of monsters just can't fit. To answer your question though, the monsters are from our own world. They may be a bit more out of the ordinary than other creatures, but aren't monsters supposed to be unique and exciting?




Thanks for the answer. And to answer your question, yes they are supposed to be unique. I just happen to think they can get too weird. For example, I never ever used a single monster from the 2e Spelljammer MC. Maybe I just never "got them", but they were just too weird for me.

Cheers

Edit: I just wanted to add that I am not familiar with your 3.x work, so I have no idea if I would find your monsters too weird for me, so I will definitely check it out when it comes. But maybe just not buy it unseen, as I do with a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Angellis_ater (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't forget Dreamscarred Press' "Phrenic Power: Phrenic Shards" available here: Dreamscarred Press - The Definitive Source for d20 Psionics › Dreamscarred Press PDF Store › Phrenic Power: Phrenic Shards


----------



## defendi (Oct 2, 2008)

And of course Critical Matters went on sale yesterday.  EN World PDF Store - Final Redoubt Press - Critical Matters (Combat Essentials 1).

That's the PDF version.  Alliance has set the print version to release on the 17th.  Bug you FLGS into ordering a few.

Our next product, Critical Blunders, is in the pipe.


----------



## soulkeeper (Oct 2, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> They make some of the best adventures in the business. Certainly better than WotC.




I agree with this on the Goodman Games.  I have not played a 4e adventure yet, but they were very solid in 3.5

I will note however, and with you coming back, this may not matter, but I prefer the WotC adventure setup, when the whole map zoom in, enemy placement, tactics and what not.  I tried looking at their examples and so far have not seen this in their layout.


----------



## avin (Oct 2, 2008)

Talked to Jason Kempton, about CC4E, Scarred Land's fluff it's in:

_"Preview will be available in about a week – release most likely towards end of November."_

_"We are keeping [and editing] the fluff - thats the best part!  Of course, all the stats will be 4E - but I see no point in having boring monster entries - they should be exciting!"_


----------



## joethelawyer (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm curious as to whether or not these publications will be out under the 4e gsl as it stands, wait until a new one comes out and maybe go gsl then,or if they are going to go the "copyright route", for lack of a better phrase, and use the ogl, and thereby make a 3.x/pathfinder version of the products as well.  we'll see i guess.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 3, 2008)

Anybody hear anything from Necromancer Games lately? I see their name is not on the list there.

Pinotage


----------



## JVisgaitis (Oct 3, 2008)

Pinotage said:


> Anybody hear anything from Necromancer Games lately? I see their name is not on the list there.




Nope. I'd imagine they are waiting for the updates to the GSL.

I can speak for any of the other publishers, but our stuff will use the GSL.


----------



## Fifth Element (Oct 3, 2008)

JVisgaitis said:


> There holding a design contest for the 4 missing classes? That's rich. We should do that so we don't have to do any classes too. That's a TON of work for nothing. Crazy.



Especially considering there has already been one book released with 4E versions, and it looks like Goodman has most of them covered as well in a future release.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Oct 3, 2008)

One Bad Egg has released Races of the Shroud: The Apelord.






From the product page:



> The apelords, once savage apes living in the frozen forests of the North, were changed by the mists of the Shroud forever, giving them the minds of men. Now nomads, they wander the Shroud and beyond, their home forests overrun by the living dead.
> 
> Inside this PDF you’ll find a complete player race for Dungeons & Dragons Fourth Edition, along with six racial feats you can use to go ape. You’ll also find several monster entries, from the wandering nomads of the apelord tribes, their guardians and leaders, and the vile undead corruptions of their ancestors and fallen warriors (ranging from levels 4 to 9), and finishing out with a full page of adventure ideas for bringing the tribes of the ape into your game!




Written by Fred Hicks with assists from the rest of the Eggheads.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Justin D. Jacobson said:


> One Bad Egg has released Races of the Shroud: The Apelord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's one cool race. I just bought it, and for the first time in almost 20 years, I will allow a intelligent race of animals in my campaigns. I will definitely be looking forward to the things you will be releasing.

Cheers


----------



## benensky (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I have been working on the 3rd Party for 4E Wiki. Someone added a line for Dark Quest Games. Is any of their stuff 4E? It doese not seem like it to me. I was going to delete their entry otherwise. Any opinions or comments?

Also, any comments on the Wiki page?

Vayden - great post!

-Benensky


----------



## defendi (Oct 5, 2008)

That's pretty great.  I went through the wiki and updated the info on Final Redoubt Press to include upcoming products and the like.


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Oct 7, 2008)

Goodman Games has a *preview of the druid class* from their new book *Forgotten Heroes: Fang, Fist, and Song*.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Oct 7, 2008)

Eytan Bernstein said:


> Goodman Games has a *preview of the druid class* from their new book *Forgotten Heroes: Fang, Fist, and Song*.




Pretty cool. I posted a Design Diary for Violet Dawn. It has all of the races described and the current version of their racial powers: A Design Diary on Laying the Foundation for 4th Edition Violet Dawn


----------



## GMSkarka (Oct 7, 2008)

Adamant Entertainment's next 4E adventure, *Against the Air Pirates* will be released in PDF and print on Friday, October 10th.  This adventure, for characters of 4th through 6th level, also includes complete rules for Airships in 4E, as well as full deckplan tiles for use with miniatures.


----------



## benensky (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks - added *Against the Air Pirates, *updated _*Violet Dawn*_ entry with links and link to design diary & link to a *preview of the druid class* to 4E 3rd party Wiki.

Mister Skarka, is Ice River Battle a 4E product or a non-game system promo?


----------



## GMSkarka (Oct 8, 2008)

benensky said:


> Mister Skarka, is Ice River Battle a 4E product or a non-game system promo?




It's a 4E product -- it's a set of tiles and rules surrounding an encounter location.  (Although the rules are generic enough that they could be used with ANY version of D&D)


----------



## benensky (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks GMSkarka added Ice River Battle to 4E 3rd Party Wiki page - Please let us know of any other new Adamant 4E Product releases


----------



## Filcher (Oct 9, 2008)

For November, Goodman Games sourcebook for the Dragonborn race: 

http://www.goodman-games.com/4411preview.html


----------



## benensky (Oct 10, 2008)

Vayden,  where did you find *Zodiac Gods Publishing?*


----------



## Filcher (Oct 13, 2008)

Just announced on the Goodman site, a Death Dealer adventure. I'd buy this on principle - Frazetta's Death Dealer has got to be one of the top 10 best fantasy images ever.


----------



## Vayden (Oct 13, 2008)

benensky said:


> Vayden,  where did you find *Zodiac Gods Publishing?*




Here: camazotz's Storefront - Lulu.com. But it looks like it's been removed. I'll take it off the front page. Also finally went back in and updated everything in the first post - sorry for the long delay and neglect. 

Thanks to everyone for keeping the thread alive and posting all the cool products and cover art.


----------



## DiasExMachina (Oct 13, 2008)

On Sunday, October 19th, there will be a special announcement regarding Amethyst: Foundation. Check one of the running forum threads or our development forum on that day for important information regarding the future of Amethyst including a release date. It’s the biggest announcement we will have until the actual release and our new company logo. Can’t tell you anymore about it until then.


----------



## benensky (Oct 13, 2008)

Vayden said:


> Here: camazotz's Storefront - Lulu.com. But it looks like it's been removed. I'll take it off the front page. Also finally went back in and updated everything in the first post - sorry for the long delay and neglect.




Thanks Vayden for the info.  I am using this page and other sources to feed the updates to the 4E 3rd partyPublishers page.  There is a few you do not have on that page unless you are listing only adventure mod's and settings.  Hopefully, I can keep up with the stuff you find.  Great job!!!


----------



## Rechan (Oct 15, 2008)

One Bad Egg has released the heroic tier of a new controller class, The Witch Doctor as a free playtest. 



> *Fiery Dragon Productions:*
> 
> October
> _Sword & Sorcery: Creature Collection (new monsters)_



_

_Any idea when this is going to happen?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2008)

benensky said:


> Thanks Vayden for the info. I am using this page and other sources to feed the updates to the 4E 3rd partyPublishers page. There is a few you do not have on that page unless you are listing only adventure mod's and settings. Hopefully, I can keep up with the stuff you find. Great job!!!




I'm making sure I mention it on the news page every time you do.


----------



## benensky (Oct 16, 2008)

Vayder,

FYI

Have added to the WIKI 4E 3rd party Page:

Advanced Player's Guide Power Card Pack: Expeditious retreat press does something Wizards can't or hasn't done. They have put out all the power cards for all the powers in their latest 4E supplement less than a month after issuing the book. Available in PDF. 


And since Software is "published":

Emerald Giant Software: Feats and Powers Engine


----------



## benensky (Oct 17, 2008)

Vayder,

FYI

Have added to the WIKI 4E 3rd party Page:

New race by Adamant Entertainent:

The Linotaur: A new $2, 7 page book with a playable race that is half man and half Lion like a centaur. This creature has +2 Wisdom bonus and a 1 die 6 claw attack. It also includes three Linotaur monsters from level 3 to 7. Available in PDF.  (not using the GSL)




I bought it and like it.  Heck, for 2 bucks, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 18, 2008)

benensky said:


> Vayder,
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...




Are you sure it isn't using the GSL? The NPC stat-blocks are 100% copies of WoTC's as far as I can see, not the mention they use the exact same language. Every other company that is dodging the GSL have not done that, for a reason I assume.


----------



## Angellis_ater (Oct 18, 2008)

Is there a GSL statement in the PDF? Check, if not, then it's not released under the GSL. Easy.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 18, 2008)

Angellis_ater said:


> Is there a GSL statement in the PDF? Check, if not, then it's not released under the GSL. Easy.




Ah yeah, of course. And no, there isn't. It's still odd. I mean, if other publishers change certain things, in order to avoid law-suits/cease and desist letters, why would Adamant Entertainment not need to. Ah well, who cares. It's not my head-ache anyway.

Cheers


----------



## benensky (Oct 20, 2008)

Jack99,

Like and agree with 99% of your quick reviews.  Looking forward to Linotaur.  

I am at work now and will check for GSL on it to verify your negative on that when I get home.

Jack 99,

Home now.  I agree.  No GSL.

-benensky


----------



## GMSkarka (Oct 20, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> Are you sure it isn't using the GSL? The NPC stat-blocks are 100% copies of WoTC's as far as I can see, not the mention they use the exact same language.




No, this is not a GSL product.

The stat blocks are not copies -- the language is different in some cases; no graphic elements are included (the icons for attack types, etc.); the creatures and the descriptions of their abilities are original.


----------



## Filcher (Oct 20, 2008)

Goodman Games and Dias Ex Machina to release 4E version of Amethyst (which looks super, super cool, to me). 






Amethyst

Another gorgeous cover.


----------



## Jack99 (Oct 20, 2008)

benensky said:


> Jack99,
> 
> Like and agree with 99% of your quick reviews.  Looking forward to Linotaur.




Thanks! Glad someone liked them


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 20, 2008)

Jack99 said:


> Ah yeah, of course. And no, there isn't. It's still odd. I mean, if other publishers change certain things, in order to avoid law-suits/cease and desist letters, why would Adamant Entertainment not need to. Ah well, who cares. It's not my head-ache anyway.
> 
> Cheers




Until the first cease & desist letter anything is fair game. It is up to each company to decide how close they can get (hopefully with a lawyer consulted as well).


----------



## DiasExMachina (Oct 20, 2008)

Filcher said:


> Goodman Games and Dias Ex Machina to release 4E version of Amethyst (which looks super, super cool, to me).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's the old 3.5 cover, btw.  We've got a new one on the way.


----------



## benensky (Oct 21, 2008)

Since my last update on this page Added to 4E 3rd Party Publishers Wiki Page that has not been noted in this thread:

Under Alea:
Dragon's Hoard: Updates , previews and free stuff like paragon paths of Alea product.  {Check this thread for updates} Available for Download Soon. 

Under Emerald Press PDF Publishing:
*Dark Emerald*

 A series of 4E supplements for mature roleplayers, these products will offer a different take on the "points of light" campaign by focussing on the darkness of the fantasy roleplaying world using the rules already provided in the 4th Edition of the game. All upcoming products are designed for use with the GSL. 
*(M1) The Key of the Fey:* The first adventure in our Mercenary Quests line, you are part of a mercenary band hired to steal a portal key leading to the Feyrealm from a group of unsuspecting cultists. Designed for 3-5 characters of levels 1-3, it includes an introduction to running and playing a mercenary campaign, a glossary for mercenary terms, and more. Scheduled for release in early 2009. 

Under Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classics:
Dungeon Crawl Classics: Punjar: The Tarnished Jewel is available for purchase in PDF

That is all for now.

-benensky


----------



## Filcher (Oct 26, 2008)

Just announced from Goodman, Raiders Guild adventures. Sounds pretty sweet:



> The Raiders Guild series was created by eminent RPG author Robin D. Laws, and features art direction by Dave Allsop. Drawn by ProFantasy Software master mappers, Raiders Guild maps are some of the most beautiful and usable available. They’ll be available in a variety of formats, configured to print out at battle map scale, so each and every encounter can be played against a full color backdrop. The first adventure, Mission: Sea Crypt sees new guild members race against time to retrieve an artifact from a coral grave that rises from the deeps once every fifty years and features a new race of foes, the writhing certhoa.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Nov 22, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## HyrumOWC (Mar 27, 2009)

*Super Genius Games 4th Edition Products*

I saw the list and thought I'd add our products. 

Super Genius, a division of OtherWorld Creations has released the following products for use with 4e, none of them using the GSL:

The Forgotten Tomb if Felgar the Goblin King which can be found here:

RPGNow.com - OtherWorld Creations - The Forgotten Tomb of Felgar the Goblin King for D&D 4e

We've also released The Kobold Death Maze which is here:

RPGNow.com - OtherWorld Creations - The Kobold Death Maze for D&D 4e

We'll also be releasing "Fantastic Races: The Arak" for use with 4e in the next week or so.

Hyrum.


----------

